# Casting wood with Cracks/Shakes in it?



## philb (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi,

Looking to use some of the last pieces available of a wood for a project, but the cracks are just too big to stabilise with CA when turning. 

Would Epoxy in a pressure pot be thin enough to force into these cracks? 
Attached an example picture of the blanks!

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Monty (Nov 10, 2018)

Epoxy, alumilite or PR in a pressure pot will work.


----------



## robutacion (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi agree but I would make sure you warm the resin to a very thin viscosity if you have everything ready for the pour and pressurize, the first minute of full pressure as high as you can go (100PSI on mine) it will give you a 100% better results on those thin cracks.

Please be aware that heating up the resin mix (worse with Polyester) will make it set faster so, working times are dramatically reduced.

Best of luck,

Cheers
George


----------



## philb (Nov 11, 2018)

I’ll try heat the resin up in a hot water bath, gets pretty runny then. 

Don’t want this wood to go to waste! Too old and important!


----------

